# Tom with hens



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

I'm having a problem. When a tom is with a hen or hens I can't get to tom to come in. I know he has better things on his mind but is there anything that I can do to get the bird to come in.

Any help would be thankful.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Try using a decoy.

If you are use two.

Also a thing that you have to do is call the hen to you. I mean get nasty. Yelp very aggressive and loud. Cut and cut aggressive. Speed up your rythm or cadence that u are using.... Call every 5 mins instead of 10 or 15. Just get aggressive with the calling. You are trying to pi$$ the hen off and want her to come and investigate. Then hopefully she will bring the tom to u.

If you look in my picture profile. The one my buddy shot last year (big guy in blue). I had to do this for him. We spotted a tom that was strutting and we got about 150 yards from him. Then I started to call. He did not respond. He never even look in our direction. Then after about 10 minutes....I saw the hens. So I told my friend I was going to call the hens to us. He looked at me like I was crazy.....well 20 mins later dead tom. The two hens can in to investigate and brought the tom right with.

Good luck and post any pics.

Chuck


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thats pretty much the trick. once i get a hen talking to me though, i usualy just copy her, only real loud and aggressive. you will here them getting madder as they come. also, they seem to get real mad when you cut them off, while there talking, just call right over them.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

If you can sneak out undetected, bail on the spot for a few hours, and come back to the area and try it again later. Sometimes the tom will get separated from the hens, or bored with them and come looking for some fresh action. This has worked for me a few different times.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with Chuck. I think too many guys get caught up in what the tom is doing. Listen to the hen, and get them going. Watch there actions. Just like with us, the girls will most likely dictate where the tom goes... And when they come, he will likely be bringing up the rear..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

imagine your on a desrted island with a whole bunch of hot girls in bikinis, somone on the island next to you yells, come here, you probably wont go, the person then yells to the girls saying come here, and then they leave, now do you want to go over there
apply this to hunting


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I would agree with JGAT. Where we hunt the big toms usually have in excess of a dozen hens with them earlier in the season, and it is next to impossible to call one hen in expecting that the rest of the bunch will come within shotgun range. Not to say that this is impossible, but I have done it with less frequency than the following: Wait until late morning when the hens go off to the nest, and come back. Locate your tom with a few yelps and get set up. Usually he will either be feeding alone, or with other toms, or I've even caught them roosted in the ponderosas at noon or after. He'll usually come a runnin'. If that doesn't work, come back a week or two later. Remember that peak gobbling activity in many of the midwestern & northern states does not occur until very late april / early may...those toms are much more vulnerable when they think you're the last hen in the country to mate with!! GOOD LUCK!!

:beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm agreeing with both options but really want to stress the importance of calling the hen I stumbeled onto that years ago when there was no tom in the area I was hunting so I started mimicing a hen that was down in some thick stuff. It was fun hearing a hen come in. Well to my surprise when she stepped into site she was towing one of the biggest toms I've shot to date. He never made a peep. Do exactly as everyone has said real aggresive cuts and putts. Practice without a call in your mouth at times varied speed putt putt pat tat tat tat pat putt putt putt!!! have fun with doing this is a great way to shoot birds that are getting call shy as well. GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON :beer:


----------

